# how to split large RAR files??



## karthik55859 (Apr 15, 2006)

hi guys

I need to know how to split a large rar files to small ones i mean i have 100 MB rar  file and i need to slpit it to four parts of 25 mb each

 i am using winrar and i am not finding the option

can some one guide me step by step

thanking all


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 15, 2006)

You cant split a RAR archive. Instead extract the files into a folder, now select them all and right click > add to archive. Now choose the General tab and in a list box labelled 'Split to volume, bytes' choose the option to split the archive into...


----------



## ::vicky:: (Apr 15, 2006)

and also you can try fle splitter softwares


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 16, 2006)

or just put the archive into another archive...

and there is an option in bottom left.... split archive in....


----------



## q3_abhi (Apr 16, 2006)

Using splitters will be ideal.

Try this one :

*www.dekabyte.com/filesplitter/download.html


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 16, 2006)

U can unpack (unRAR) the file that ur having into a folder, now for splitting it into RAR files of 25 MB each follow this sequence:

Open winRAR>Wizard>Create a new Archive> Select the file to be split> There will be an option saying this: " If u wish to split the archive into several parts, enter the size of a single part, in bytes in the field below."> Set the size according to your liking and click Next.

Ur new parts will be available onto the Desktop in 4 parts.. 


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## anubhav_har (Apr 16, 2006)

Suppose you have a DVD of size 2.5gigs and want to copy it to your computer but don't have the DVD rom drive in your PC... this will help you to do it..
First of all goto a PC with a DVD drive.. install an iso making software and make an iso of the dvd and then follow the video...

After all that just take the parts to your computer and put them in one directory and extract them as normal winrar archives as u do for everything else.. you got the iso... now mount them on any virtual drive like Daemon Tools and install it from the drive letter you assigned to Daemon Tools...

Here is the tutorial... its just 400kb... 


```
*rapidshare.de/files/18157970/Split_RAR_Files.rar
or
*www.megaupload.com/?d=W1CNTDRB
or
*d01.megashares.com/?d01=7e772ff860679bc6d6e8ba10b2df1b2e
```


----------

